# Control Pantographs of GG1 with DCC



## qora01m (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi there,

I recently purchased a USA trains GG1. As the sound and light effects of the Quantum decoder are really fine this is the first engine I did not convert to DCC using Zimo. 

Yet I got a big question: Is it possible to control the pantographs with dcc also?? 

I read something in the users manual but didn't find anything sufficient describing what to do exactly. USA trains simply answered, "the pantographs are controlled manually". 
So is anybody familiar with Quantum and maybe even this specific task? The CVs that ned to be adjusted and their values would be great.

Any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance

Frank


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Frank, 

I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the Quantum decoder, so I'm not sure if they can control servos like the Zimo or Massoth. Recently I converted an LGB croc that had manual pantographs to operate using DCC, but I was already using a Zimo decoder with direct plug in for the servos. 

Assuming the QSI decoder you have can't control servos, I would recommend you install a small function decoder like the Massoth 8FL set to the same address as your main decoder, which can operate the two servos for your pantographs, works really well and is easy to program the end points, speed of rotation etc. If your pantographs naturally spring upwards, then you can have the servo pull or wind a small cable connected to one of the pantograph arms--that's how I did it on my crocodile. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The decoder is an earlier model made by QSI. There's also custom boards. Do you have the manual that at least mentions some of the DCC functions? 

I'd take Keith's advice and wire the decoder in parallel with the push buttons that control the pantograph. The issue will be for you to figure out the "electrical sense" of the buttons, i.e. do they short to ground, do they short to positive, and which side is which. 

Alternatively, if you are not comfortable with that, is to add a small relay for each pushbutton you want to "automate" put the relay contacts in parallel with the pushbuttons (one by one) and then control the relay from the function decoder, making sure of course you use a "kickback" diode across the relay coil to protect the decoder. 

We can help you here, it all depends on how adventurous you are. 

Greg


----------

